# USACI Regional Event June6



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

USACI Regional weekend of June 6 Tyler Tx. All indoors,2 days,vendors. We are almost 100% that MECA,CAN and IASCA will be here also so this is your chance to compete in any or all the orgs formats. If you are attending the DFW meet Foosman will have more detailed info.


----------



## cartoyztxk (Dec 17, 2008)

Who's hosting the MECA show?


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

Things have changed per USACI request MECA and IASCA will not be attending we are still going to have CAN and now DBDrag plus we are bringing back Texas State Champions. I will post more as things develope.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

that's lame....USACi not wanting the others to be there....just lame....

Still planning on making it though.

You should point out that this is a money round on Sunday for this show, it's not just a USACi event.

Also, you posted this a week ago...the DFW meet had already taken place by then....

Here's the thread on the USACi forums with more detailed info for anyone that wants to keep up with it: TEXAS SUMMER SHOWDOWN


----------



## cartoyztxk (Dec 17, 2008)

Typical USACi crap...we will be hosting a MECA show here on March 08, 2009.
We will be the new MECA promoters for the 4 state area !! CarToyzTxk


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> that's lame....USACi not wanting the others to be there....just lame....
> 
> Still planning on making it though.
> 
> ...


u r right it is lame for USACI to do this. I was going to post more information about the show I just haven't been on this forum much and I did make the original post prior to the DFW meet just noone replied to it. I will continue to keep people updated as fast as Monty and I lock down details.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pending the car being comepleted I will be at this show. Fingers crossed see if the build can be done and tuned before this date.


----------

